
TripIt is awesome - lackbeard
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/01/31.html
======
jgrahamc
Nice service. Back in 2002 we were doing something like this when I was
consulting at Flytecomm. We would suck up people's trip confirmations and
parse them (just a whole bunch of regexps in Perl) and spit out detailed
information about the trip. Since we had real time flight information (since
we had an FAA feed) we could match the reservation to flight legs and do cool
stuff like realize your flight is going to be late arriving and that you are
missing your connection; then we'd look up alternate flights and send you an
SMS message with details. Happy days.

------
ntoshev
Is anyone (besides me) working on statistical mining of structured data from
text? There are lots of cool developments in this area lately.

~~~
ssanders82
I am, for a startup called SmarterReviews.com. It actually parses consumer
reviews and quantifies what people are saying about a product (e.g., an IPhone
has great screen but bad battery life). I'm very pleased with how it's turning
out.

Unfortunately, PG turned us down last spring :(

------
aditya
TripIt failed to recognized my itinerary (I suspect discount travel site
screwup), but I just used YAPTA and their customer service has blown me away.
They took my record locator and harassed the airline twice about getting me a
refund in the space of 2 hours. _Every_ startup should blow their customers
away like that.

------
far33d
It really is. My wife is a booking agent and this site has saved her a TON of
time.

------
hwork
TripIt is on my mind today. First Joel, then I get a TripIt nalgene left over
from TechCrunch 40. You've got a hold on me, TripIt.

------
pmjordan
I guess I'm the only one who's slightly worried about privacy issues here?

~~~
wallflower
It's all opt-in :)

------
wallflower
TripIt could be a nice orbitz acquistion

------
oditogre
How do they make money, I wonder?

~~~
zach
Travel site traffic does monetize pretty easily (cf. TripAdvisor). Their
statistical data would be pretty valuable as well, I presume.

